# My Sulcatas - Especially for Robyn!



## jlyoncc1 (May 30, 2009)

Here are some updated pics of my sulcatas. 







Tonga with a messy face of Mazuri!





Juno and Squirt sharing some breakfast.





This is Squirt that I adopted from Robyn.





Everyone waiting to eat.





So far, the grass is holding up.


----------



## Isa (May 30, 2009)

Nice pics Dee and really nice Sulcatas, they are beautiful 
I like their enclosures 
Thanks for sharing.


----------



## richalisoviejo (May 30, 2009)

ThatÃ¢â‚¬â„¢s the type of enclosure IÃ¢â‚¬â„¢m looking for when I find my new home. Then probably adopt a couple more. Very nice photoÃ¢â‚¬â„¢s


----------



## Laura (May 30, 2009)

can you post pics of thier heated areas? 
Love the outside area!


----------



## jlyoncc1 (May 30, 2009)

Thanks Isa, Rich and Laura! Laura, here is a pic of their heated house. It is approx. 4' wide x 2 1/2' d. There is a heat lamp inside. But, my sulcatas do not stay out at night unless the temps are staying above 50. I close off the door at night to keep in the heat and it stays nice and toasty for them.


----------



## Maggie Cummings (May 30, 2009)

That's really a nice place for them. I sure wish I could provide something like that for Bob. Thanks for posting those


----------



## desertsss (May 30, 2009)

Nice enclosure. I can't wait til my torts are that big.


----------



## Weloveourtortoise (May 30, 2009)

Great pics, they are great torts! I love the messy face!!!


----------



## chadk (May 30, 2009)

Great looking yard and torts!

What are the tall posts all over? Where do you live? Almost looks like it could be around here in western wa. Do they get enough sun? Looks like more of a forest environment than sunny grasslands. But they don't seem to mind


----------



## jlyoncc1 (May 30, 2009)

Thanks everyone! Chad the 4x4's support the top of the cage. It is completely enclosed due to raccoons, hawks, coyote, etc. The strips on the 4x4's allow me to slide in 2x12's if I want to divide it up. I live in NJ and they do actually do get a ton of sun. Just happened that I took that somewhat early this morning and the sun was still coming up.


----------



## chadk (May 30, 2009)

Wow - that is so cool. How tall is the cage? That's quite a project. Thanks for the pics!


----------



## shelber10 (May 30, 2009)

Great set up your torts look happy


----------



## jlyoncc1 (May 30, 2009)

Chad, If you check out the enclosure threads, I had posted some progressive pics of us building the enclosure. I am not sure how to attach the threads here. The enclosure is over 6' tall I believe and it was a long thought out process. Of course it helps loads that my husband is in construction and can build anything. Tort houses, people houses, etc.! I think the posts were title Stage One, etc. under my screen name.

Thanks everyone for your responses!


----------



## Maggie Cummings (May 30, 2009)

jlyoncc1 said:


> Chad, If you check out the enclosure threads, I had posted some progressive pics of us building the enclosure. I am not sure how to attach the threads here. The enclosure is over 6' tall I believe and it was a long thought out process. Of course it helps loads that my husband is in construction and can build anything. Tort houses, people houses, etc.! I think the posts were title Stage One, etc. under my screen name.
> 
> Thanks everyone for your responses!





Dee, do any of your Sulcata have a bumpy pushed in nose like Bob does? Look at the Bob thread and see how his nose is so pushed in. Like he's rubbing it against the cinder block...His chin is red from rubbing it ...


----------



## Jacqui (May 30, 2009)

Love the messy face! Wow is my memory super faulty, or has Squirt been doing some growing?


----------



## Stazz (May 30, 2009)

Lol I love the pic of them queueing up for food  They are lovely!


----------



## jlyoncc1 (May 31, 2009)

Thanks Stace!

Maggie, I don't think mine have a pushed up nose. They slope a bit, not like Bob's bump. I can really see his pink chin though. He must have really been rubbing.


----------



## jlyoncc1 (May 31, 2009)

Yes Jacqui, Squirt has done quite a bit of growing. I didn't realize how much until I brought her outside and had her next to everyone else!


----------



## Crazy1 (May 31, 2009)

Dee, how wonderful to see pics of Squirt, thank you. She is growing well  She looks longer now, not the little round butterball I sent you. She looks to be smoothing out in your care. I love seeing her so happy and with others of her kind.
What a wonderful enclosure, but then I watched it from the beginning thread you posted. They have a large enough space for the grass to hold up in there. I love the pic of Tonga with his Mazuri face and the grass sprouting out of the corners of his mouth.  
Dee, you and your family have done such a wonderful job with your enclosure and with your Sullies, boxies and others. IÃ¢â‚¬â„¢d want to come back as a Tort in your care. Again Thanks for the update. She looks great.


----------

